# [04/2010] Coole Evergreens Seite 30-34



## ODF (6. März 2010)

Hallo,

im o.g. Artikel schreibt ihr, dass der Prolimatech MK-13 kompatibel zur Radeon HD5770 ist, auch in der Tabelle auf Seite 31 ist dies so dargestellt. Ich habe nun beides vor mir liegen und bin ein wenig enttäuscht.

Ich nutze eine Club3D HD5770 im Referenzdesign, habe euerm Artikel geglaubt und nun passt der Kühler doch nicht. Die Heatpipes des Prolimatech passen mechanisch nicht durch die DVI Ausgänge der GraKa. Nach ein wenig basteln habe ich vorerst aufgegeben und schicke den Kühler lieber wieder zurück. Anbei zwei Fotos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es da einen Trick und der Fehler liegt an mir? Auf Seite 32 steht ja das diese Kombination getestet wurde. Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!

Gruß, ODF


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. März 2010)

Der Fehler liegt bei uns, die Abdeckung ist im Weg und der MK-13 inkompatibel. Erkennbar auf dem Bild, wo der MK-13 auf der HD5850 und sehr nahe an der Abdeckung sitzt - bei einer HD5770 liegen die Bohrungen näher an der Abdeckung.

Kann ich dir als Entschuldigung einen kompatiblen VF900-Cu anbieten?


----------



## ODF (6. März 2010)

Erstmal Entschuldigung das ich hier in den falschen Thread gepostet habe, dieser hier passt wohl eher besser: Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME > Hardware: Kaufberatung, Praxis, Wissen > Kommentare zu PCGH-Artikeln: Hardware

Ein VF900-Cu würde mir allein schon durch die Farbe besser gefallen als der MK-13 

Mir geht es aber eher darum diese GraKa passiv bzw. semipassiv zu betreiben. Circa 15cm vor der Graka sitzen zwei 120mm Lüfter die sich mit ca 700U/min drehen und nur einen relativ geringen Luftstrom erzeugen (zum besseren Verständniss siehe Bilder im zweiten Post auf diesem Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/85845-quad-damage-mod.html).

Wäre es machbar den Lüfter vom VF900-Cu zu demontieren und den Kühler nur von den beiden 120mm Lüftern anpusten zu lassen oder ist die Kühlfläche von diesem Modell zu klein?

Vielen Dank, ODF


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. März 2010)

Nein, passt schon - Feedback kommt hier rein 


> Ein VF900-Cu würde mir allein schon durch die Farbe besser gefallen als der MK-13


Ironie?

Den Lüfter des VF900 kann man demontieren, ja. Ob bei deinem "Quad Damage"-Mod die Külleistung aber noch ausreicht, kann ich dir nicht beantworten.


----------



## ODF (7. März 2010)

Ich habe jetzt beim Standartkühler den Ventilator demontiert. Laut Overdrive hatte die GPU im Idle 50°C und bei 95% Auslastung musste ich nach einer Weile abbrechen 105°C ist mir zu heiß. Da der VF900 änlich wie der Standartkühler aufgebaut ist wird es also nicht klappen. Den MK-13 schicke ich jetzt noch nicht zurück, werde erstmal den Lötkolben schwingen und den zweiten DVI-Port demontieren


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. März 2010)

OK, dann berichte bitte. Falls du den VF900 trotzdem möchtest - schick mir deine Daten per PN. Und sorry noch mal


----------



## ODF (8. März 2010)

Danke für dein Angebot aber nun sitzt der MK-13 auf der HD5770. Der 2. DVI-Port ist allerdings nicht mehr zu retten 
Die Kühlleistung des MK-13 reicht aus, wie im Test beschrieben, um die HD5770 passiv zu kühlen, bisher hab ich sie noch nicht über 66°C bekommen (Cinebench, Wolfenstein und GuildWars gleichzeitig). Da sind noch genug Reserven für den Sommer drin


----------



## call_911 (20. März 2010)

Hallo

ist mein erster Beitrag hier hab mich heute Nacht (oder wars letzte Nacht ach wtf) angemeldet, hab davor nen Kühler für meine 5770 gesucht und bin in der PCGH fündig geworden ---> Prolimatech MK-13 


Hab dann nach ner Beschreibung zur Montage gesucht und schwupp bin ich hier gelandet.

Hab das gleiche bzw evtl auch ein anderes Problem.

Ich hab eine Club 3D Radeon 5770 allerdings die mit 1xDVI

http://p.gzhls.at/491343.jpg


Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich:


-Entspricht die GraKa dem Referenzdesign? --> weil nur 1xDVI

-Kann ich den Kühler trotzdem montieren?

-In deinem anderen Thread ist ja ein "R23-Bauteil" im weg ist das bei mir auch der Fall? Kann ich das Problem genauso umgehen wie du?


Hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen... der Kühler dürfte am Dienstad bei mir eintreffen (hoffe ich )


Gruss Sepp


----------



## ODF (21. März 2010)

Hallo Sepp,

ich habe besser aufgelöste Bilder von unseren beiden Karten gefunden:

deine: http://www.club3d.nl/images/product_images/image_5/CGAX-5772I.jpg

meine: http://www.club3d.nl/images/product_images/image_5/CGAX-57724C.jpg

Die beiden Platinen sehen sehr unterschiedlich aus. Deine ist kürzer und die Anordnung der Schnittstellen und Kondensatoren ist auch anders.

Wenn du Glück hast solltest du keine Probleme haben.

Gruß, ODF


----------



## call_911 (22. März 2010)

Hi


Leider gehen die Links bei mir nicht 

Na dann bleibt mir nur hoffen übrig 


Danke für die Antwort 


Gruss Sepp



EDIT:


Also mein MK-13 dürfte morgen kommen, werds dann gleich mal probieren und Bericht erstatten.


----------



## call_911 (24. März 2010)

So ich nochmal 


Hab den MK-13 jetzt drauf er ist zu meiner Karte 100% kompatibel, ich hatte kein DVI problem und kein R23 Problem 

Das einzigste was genervt hat war der Einbau 1 1/2 Std mit den 2 Lüftern ansonten echt Topteil

Hier noch ein paar Bilder(sry wegen der Quali---> Handycam)

Die "nackte" Karte
http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/6253/23032010348.jpg


Mit MK-13
http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/628/23032010351.jpg

Eingebaut MK-13 und Brocken mit Bequiet Silent Wings
http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/2545/24032010353.jpg

Gruss Sepp


----------



## hot6boy (29. Mai 2010)

urste billig karte  mit luxus kühler  ....lool


----------

